# Microsoft Releases Tabbed Browsing For IE 6



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Microsoft Releases Tabbed Browsing For IE 6

Jason L. Miller | Staff Writer | 2005-06-09

Late yesterday evening, Microsoft let out an updated MSN Search Toolbar for download with the added feature of tabbed browsing for Internet Explorer 6. The echoes of "why didn't we think of this earlier?" were still ripe in the Redmond campus hallways. Mozilla was reported to have snickered.

With the aim of simplifying your browsing experience, users will be able to open multiple sites, accessible from tabs beneath the menu bar.

Tabbed browsing allows a functionality made popular by Mozilla's Firefox browser, a popularity that Microsoft admits spurred the upgrade. The feature is added to the MSN toolbar, which has been downloaded by 100 million people, to let users save their browsing routines with an unlimited number of tabs.

This has the appearance of a paper filing system, with customized tabs that display the users favorite sites. If a user visits a particular news source like, ahem, WebProNews, a weather site, and a chat room on a regular basis, the sites can be made easily available at the top of the page under "My Tabs," and toggled to appear at will.

Adding a "more powerful functionality in a pretty robust tool offering," Jim Osmer, MSN Product Manager seems excited about it.

"The whole premise [of tabbed browsing] is helping people find another way to find it quickly and easily, and it made a lot of sense to tie it into the toolbar," Osmer said.

Current users of the MSN Search Toolbar will be able to receive an automatic update of the new feature. New users can download the program at http://desktop.msn.com for free.

Osmer revealed that additional toolbar updates will be available on a nearly monthly basis.

Currently, the upgrade will also come with improvements to the Windows Desktop Search, including Windows Explorer and Office.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

I would think its just something else on the start up in ipconfig taking a little more memory to slow down your machine.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

tabbed browsing with IE ....is it free ?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

somefellow said:


> tabbed browsing with IE ....is it free ?


It is here!!


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

had that almost a year ago and deleted it ..........reminds me of IE with XP themes installed ..... why did it take them so long for tabs , almost like waiting for longhorn .....which i already have .


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Why use a crappy browser that's a year behind everything else? Almost all other major browsers have had tabs for quite a while.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're using Windows XP SP2, the upcoming SP3 upgrade will have Internet Explorer 7.0 with tabbed browsing. Personally, I could care less about having tabs in it.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I'll stick with Firefox.


----------



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Fo shizzle


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll third that.

Alan


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I tried Firefox and didn't like it. I couldn't even access my bank account with it. :down:


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

It's not Firefox's fault your bank sucks. I wouldn't trust a bank that can't even conform to w3c standards


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I'll try it, what did you say that account number was???


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

KeithKman said:


> I'll stick with Firefox.


I'll fourth it.

IE HAS TABS! And you have to download a seperate item to use them rather than just an update! Woopdeedoo!


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

tdi_veedub said:


> It's not Firefox's fault your bank sucks. I wouldn't trust a bank that can't even conform to w3c standards


 And I wouldn't trust a browser that touts popup free and isn't. I use Maxthon which is popup free and ad free. Firefox say taht is it ad free also and isn't. I have used then side by side and found Firefox wanting.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

4steve44 said:


> And I wouldn't trust a browser that touts popup free and isn't.


It does have a popup blocker. You're using it wrong.



> I use Maxthon which is popup free and ad free.


Maxthon isn't even a browser 



> Firefox say taht is it ad free


No, it never said that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

CouchMaster:

It wasn't just my bank site that I had trouble accessing with Firefox. It was also my insurance company site and a couple of others.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

> Firefox say taht is it ad free


Yeah, the makers never said that. If you expect ad-free and didn't get it, you obviously have never heard of extensions, including the number 1/number 2 extension on the FF addon site(hint, it's called ad-blocker! It works). Yes it does block popups, like he said you probably aren't using it right. I have yet to get more than maybe 3 popups ever with FF. The ones I did get were ones that used alternative methods. I believe all were from cheatcc.com, which is notorious for ads.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I use firefox all the time now. Wouldn't use anything else until something better comes along.

And yes it does block popups and ads!


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

brendandonhu said:


> It does have a popup blocker. You're using it wrong.
> 
> Maxthon isn't even a browser
> 
> No, it never said that.


 I have used firefox WITH the extensions for ad blocking and pop up blocking and they Don't work as well as Maxthon! Use them sidexside to see for yourself!


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

KeithKman said:


> I'll stick with Firefox.


I'll fifth.



brendandonhu said:


> Maxthon isn't even a browser


Yeah it is, google it. But......Firefox looks much better. I've even gone as far as Opera (IE to FF to Opera to FF ).


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

4steve44 said:


> I have used firefox WITH the extensions for ad blocking and pop up blocking and they Don't work as well as Maxthon! Use them sidexside to see for yourself!


Why would I compare the two when I've never found flaw with either firefox's popup blocker OR adblocker? Unlike you, I don't mind seeing one or two popups per year.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Maxthon != Browser
Maxthon = Internet Explorer


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Maxthon = Internet Explorer


Just like Avant.


----------



## bookdey (Mar 8, 2005)

I downloaded the Desktop but I can't find how to activate the MSN Toolbar.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This thread is two and a half years old. Since IE7 has been out for ages, why not upgrade to that?


----------



## Insane (Apr 11, 2004)

You can't use full screen (f11) with ie 6 tabbed browsing. it says to turn off tabbed browsing and i do and it still says (when i hit f11) that fuull screen isn't supported with tabbed browsing. someone fuxd up


----------



## bookdey (Mar 8, 2005)

I've got IE 7 !! 
So far, so good.


----------

